# ecran magnétiser



## vm (17 Août 2002)

mon ecran d'imac semble etre magnétiser

si on recapitule mon ecran à :
un pixel mort
une ligne blanche a l'extreme droite
une ligne foncé a droite
change de couleur
et semble etre magnétiser

mais ce qui me choque c'est que je n'ai rien de magnétique autour ???


----------



## vm (17 Août 2002)

comment le demagnétiser ???


----------



## macmarco (17 Août 2002)

En général, lorsqu'un écran se magnétise, c'est parce qu'il a été allumé ou en veille trop longtemps, dans ce cas il faut l'éteindre et lui laisser le temps de se démagnétiser.Cela peut aussi se produire après une coupure de courant, je m'étais retrouvé avec un écran aux couleurs assez psychédéliques, et moi j'étais vert, après que le disjoncteur ait sauté un jour. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## vm (17 Août 2002)

je l'ai laiser etein 1 semaine et toujour pareil


----------



## FOURDEN (17 Août 2002)

Essaye un truc: desactive la memoire virtuelle et redemarre...(je sais, ca peut paraitre un peu debile comme manoeuvre mais j'ai des raisons de croire que ca peut fonctionner...T'as à rien à perdre de toute facon /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## vm (17 Août 2002)

tu rigole
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kikiche (21 Août 2002)

Quand tu démarres ton mac tu dois entendre un dong (mais pas celui qui sort des haut-parleurs, mais juste avant), c'est que ton écran se démagnétise (c'est automatique comme sur les télés). Je pense que ton problème viendrai plutôt d'une forte source magnétique qui as pu ce trouver même un instant devant ton écran et qui ne peux disparaitre avec la démagnétisation. Si c'est cela, il va falloir que tu vives avec ça ou que tu remplaces ton écran. Sinon je peux pas t'en dire plus.

Amicalement oo:


----------

